# Wie seid Ihr zu uns gestossen?



## Muli (2 Aug. 2006)

Hallo LEute,

als Admin würde mich mal interessieren, wie Ihr auf dieses Board aufmerksam geworden seid?


Durch:


Google und andere Suchmaschinen (Bitte Suchwort mit angeben)
Toplisten
Mundpropaganda
andere Boards
usw.


Greetz, Muli


----------



## phreak007 (2 Aug. 2006)

Über Google...


----------



## Antibus (2 Aug. 2006)

Äh ja, wie war das noch gleich?? Yo, über eine Topliste, als ich noch mein eigenes Board hatte, hab ich mich in einigen Top-Listen verewigt. Da bin ich dann auf dein Board gestoßen. 

-=[-KLICK-]=-


----------



## Alex307 (2 Aug. 2006)

ich bin durch einen hinweis auf euch gestossen, leider hab ich sehr wenig zeit, darum bin ich auch ein seltener gast


----------



## freak123 (2 Aug. 2006)

tja was soll ich dazu groß sagen.......

ich bin überall


----------



## AMUN (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich wurde gezwungen :3drofl: 

Nein durch Mundpropaganda 

:laola: :laola:


----------



## Rainbow (3 Aug. 2006)

Man hat euch empfohlen, weil ich ein Celeb-Forum gesucht habe, indem auch Male-Celebs gepostet werden.


----------



## fantozzi (3 Aug. 2006)

also in der Kirche haben sie für euch gebetet  und da dachte ich, ich schaue mal rein. Interessant hier! :thumbup:


----------



## Watcher (3 Aug. 2006)

Bei mir war es auch Google. Ich empfinde es noch immer als sehr angenehm endlich mal auf ein deutsches Baord dieser Art gestoßen zu sein.

Bitte immer weiter machen!!!

- Watcher


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

Google - Suchwort, kA ^^


----------



## schaffner55 (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich kam über eine Topliste, habe aber keine Ahnung mehr welche...


----------



## mulinexman (4 Aug. 2006)

hi muli, alter namensvetter 

über google  nach "jana ina maxim" gesucht ^^


----------



## Driver (4 Aug. 2006)

dann werde ich mich auch mal outen ...
ich bin auch über google auf dieses board gestossen und war von anfang an begeistert gewesen. was soll ich sagen ... klasse board mit einem super team und tollen usern wo die arbeit richtig spass macht :thumbup:


----------



## Alras (4 Aug. 2006)

auch über google ^^
und gesucht nach romy von unter uns


----------



## formarco (4 Aug. 2006)

wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern oO


----------



## ridley (4 Aug. 2006)

habe gegoogelt, und dann zufällig hierdraufgestoßen.
-madonna


----------



## Super-iro (5 Aug. 2006)

hehe man tippe bei google Doreen Steinert ein und schon landet man hier wenn man lang genug am ball bleibt


----------



## Honkmaster (5 Aug. 2006)

über google, wie denn sonst? 

man suche einfach nach celeb und einem dazu gehörigem forum


----------



## Rudi (6 Aug. 2006)

Durch google eine toplist gefunden und zufällig hier gelandet.


----------



## eCost4r (7 Aug. 2006)

Über Google hab ich die Seite entdeckt...


----------



## heinzruediger (7 Aug. 2006)

gegoogelt, also per zufall !


----------



## SubZero2000 (10 Aug. 2006)

Bei ner topliste wart ihr ganz oben, da hab ich mal vorbei geguckt .


----------



## Galla (10 Aug. 2006)

Mir hat ein freund diese seite empfohlen


----------



## Mortuis (14 Aug. 2006)

ich bin über die bekannte suchmaschine google.de hier her gelangt
als suchbegriff habe ich celebs eingegeben
und dan über irgent eine seite (weiss nicht mehr welche)
bin ich hier her gekommen


----------



## Letti (14 Aug. 2006)

Tach auch

habe im netz ein wenig gestöbert und einfach den ein oder anderen Link
ausprobiert.
Ist aber schon ne weile her mal sehen was es hier so gibt.


----------



## lincoln (14 Aug. 2006)

durch google was sonst


----------



## pan2k (14 Aug. 2006)

zufällig über google


----------



## J.Wayne (26 Okt. 2006)

hab gegoogelt, komischerweise hab ich bisher nie was von euch gehört, bi ja schon seit mehreren Jahren auf Celebboards unterwegs, naja jetzt bin ich ja da


----------



## Emcee (10 Nov. 2006)

Ich bin auch über Google zu euch gestoßen und hatte sie zwischenzeitlich leider wieder vergessen und erst vor ein paar Tagen wieder in meinen Lesezeichen entdeckt. Tolles Forum hier!


----------



## Humbug (11 Nov. 2006)

Wer sucht denn nicht mal nette Pixx von Schauspielern, Sängern, Models und ach..einfach Celebs  unter google o.ä.?


----------



## spoiler (11 Nov. 2006)

Worüber wir sehr dankbar sind denn Gute Poster sind immer gern gesehen!!!
Schön dich hier zuhaben... :thumbup:


----------



## DLUser (21 Jan. 2007)

Habe in Google-Bilder nach Pics gesucht und dann eure Seite so gefunden ...


----------



## forsakenidentity (17 März 2007)

Mundpropaganda..
Ein Kumpel hat mich auf euch aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## shockwave (9 Apr. 2007)

bei mir wars auch mundpropaganda


----------



## adams22 (16 Juni 2007)

Ich bin durch einen Toplist auf dieses Forum gestossen.


----------



## dave (16 Juni 2007)

Bei mir war es auch Toplist und Zufall...schaun wir mal wie es weitergeht....:thumbup:


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

In einem anderen Forum fiel der Name "Celebrity Forum". Als ich das bei google eingab, habe ich die Links durchstöbert und bin hier gelandet.


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Über Google Suchwort : Celb


----------



## TafKing (17 Juli 2007)

ich war vor ein paar jahren angemeldet, und habe jetzt endlich wieder internet bekommen, und gefunden habe ich euch über google


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Google, dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## Darkkar (7 Nov. 2007)

Ich zufälliger weise über diverse links.


----------



## sicnathan (14 Nov. 2007)

German High Society -> Partner


----------



## strike300 (10 Apr. 2008)

google, hab mal da was über deutsche stars und sternchen gesucht und da war ne seite mit ner verlinkung nach hier hin


----------



## kapitano2000 (22 Juni 2008)

tja, bin auch durch suchen über google draufgestossen...


----------



## domf (24 Juni 2008)

Bin durch nen Link auf nem anderen Celeb - Board hierher gekommen

mfg


----------



## ksurfp (27 Juli 2008)

hi, bin über ne freundin dazu....


----------



## rene123 (20 Sep. 2008)

Über diese Seite : http://www.colour-crash.com/wallpaper/, haben euch irgendwo als quelle erwähnt ;-)


----------



## Daddel (20 Sep. 2008)

Über ne anderes Board per Link , nur wo das war...ka sorry ^^


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Hab Bilder von Patrick Dempsey gesucht und schwupps..schon war ich da.


----------



## sinar2 (2 Dez. 2008)

bin durch google dazugekommen...
finde das board klasse... macht wirklich spass hier...
danke an alle poster


----------



## Hühnchen (12 Dez. 2008)

Bin durch Google damals hierauf gestossen


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Jan. 2009)

Über Google.


----------



## General (3 Apr. 2009)

Und ich wohn um die Ecke *lol*


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Apr. 2009)

Wer googelt der findet...


----------



## dasboob (16 Juni 2009)

auch gegoogelt, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr nach was eigentlich


----------



## maierchen (16 Juni 2009)

meine mutter hat schon zu mir gesagt junge wen de wat werden willst dann geh da hin !!!!
und dann waren da noch ein paar andere die sagten daselbe ,also bin ich mal da hin gegangen


----------



## Buterfly (16 Juni 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> meine mutter hat schon zu mir gesagt junge wen de wat werden willst dann geh da hin !!!!
> und dann waren da noch ein paar andere die sagten daselbe ,also bin ich mal da hin gegangen


----------



## Leonov (25 Juni 2009)

Auch durch Google. War leicht zu finden und ist ne tolle Seite


----------



## Soloro (25 Juni 2009)

Ich habe gegoogelt und so kam ich zu diesem Board.Bisher gefällt es mir ganz gut,macht weiter so.*Danke an alle Poster !!* :thumbup:


----------



## Nappalover (25 Juni 2009)

Komme aus diesem Forum : http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_4623/YaBB.cgi

und suchte über google nach ein bischen Abwechslung sprich ein neues Forum...

es ist super hier ... Gruss & vielen Dank ,

Nappalover


----------



## oberbirne (25 Juni 2009)

Via Google Suchbegriff Kristina Sterz 
Sie da man findet viel, Sehr viel!!! (Danke Saviola)

Dank auch an alle fleißigen Poster hier!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## effendy (4 Aug. 2009)

Über Google,habe nach Filmszenen gesucht...


----------



## lamaxor (18 Aug. 2009)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Über Google...



:thumbup: m2


----------



## Artanis (18 Aug. 2009)

Bilder von Rommy Arndt gesucht ---> hier fündig geworden ---> sich registriert


(Noch Fragen?)


----------



## Katzun (19 Aug. 2009)

schuhgröße, kleidergröße, haarfarbe, geschlecht, sexuelle orientierung???


----------



## Katzun (19 Aug. 2009)

schuhgröße, kleidergröße, haarfarbe, geschlecht, trinkgewohnheiten, sexuelle orientierung???


----------



## Artanis (19 Aug. 2009)

Schuhgrösse?
Ja, hab mittelgrosse Füsse.

Kleidergrösse.
Metalshirts in M passen mir am besten.

Haarfarbe.
Dunkel, aber kein Schwarz. (Und 3 graue Haare)

Geschlecht.
Ich blute nicht mehrere Tage im Monat und lebe danach immer noch.

Trinkgewohnheiten.
Tannenzäpfle

Sexuelle Orientierung.
Auf Männer steh ich nicht. 



(Zufrieden?)


----------



## jogi50 (14 Sep. 2009)

Schuld war Google.


----------



## neman64 (3 Okt. 2009)

Über Google. Am Anfang ohne Anmeldung, und etwas später habe ich mich entschlossen mich anzumelden. Ich finde es super daß es soetwas gibt.:thumbup:

LG.

neman64


----------



## newbie110 (4 Okt. 2009)

Über google ) und ich bin froh das Board gefunden zu haben. Super Qualität!!!


----------



## sascha-1102 (18 Dez. 2009)

Google...

Suchwort: Wallpaper Xmas 1680


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2009)

Google oder Yahoo


----------



## Dukenuke (22 Dez. 2009)

Bildersuche bei Google...


----------



## Fuechslein (28 Dez. 2009)

Zufall,


----------



## xxsurfer (28 Dez. 2009)

....ich auch per "Google",ich weiß aber nicht mehr
wenn oder was ich gegoogelt habe.Also mehr
ein Zufall....nee,ein Glücksfall (für mich).


----------



## reli (13 Mai 2010)

über Google 
wie auch sonst
Stichwort "Celebboard" kein Scherz


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

*Ich war damals auf der Suche nach Fake-Pics für meine Sammlung  *


----------



## chichy (3 Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mich durch Mama chichy hierher verlaufen.


Sie sagte damals.

Mama: _"Junge jetzt klären wir dich auf wie das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen funktioniert."_

Ich: _"Ja Mama, ok das sollten wir mal tuen."_


Weischt ich gerade mal jungfräuliche 12 Jahre.


Mama: _"Hier chichy gucke da, *Link vom Board erhalten* chichy da siehst mal ein Paar hübsche halb nackte Frauen." _


Ich ganz verlegen und Rot geworden.


Ich: und antwortete nur _"da gefällt es mir"_ 

Mama: _"Zensiert........"_


Seit dem werde ich nun viele Jahre vom Board verfolgt.






Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute.

........The End.


----------



## Crash (4 Juni 2010)

chichy schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich durch Mama chichy hierher verlaufen.



Sie weiß halt was gut ist für kleine Chichys


----------



## chichy (4 Juni 2010)

Du sagst es Crash
Mütter wissen was für Ihre Buben gut ist.


Ein Hoch auf Mama chichy:laola2::WOW:


----------



## magnum9669 (4 Juni 2010)

Via Google Webalerts.


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Juni 2010)

Google


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (18 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## mark78 (18 Aug. 2010)

yahoo search


----------



## amon amarth (18 Aug. 2010)

google. LIV TYLER... 

und bums, war ich hier. und ich komm nicht mehr davon weg


----------



## maacccc (18 Aug. 2010)

usw.beim suchen nach Bildern einer Prominenten


----------



## hansi2007 (28 Aug. 2010)

weiss ich nicht mehr


----------



## Flaming Sword (17 Okt. 2010)

Wer sucht, der findet!

Suchen = Googeln


----------



## Stefan102 (19 Okt. 2010)

Ach, das Thema habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen ^^

Tjoa, ich kam über google - war auf der Suche nach großen Bildern von Natalie Portman und wurde hier fündig und bin hängen geblieben


----------



## congo64 (21 Jan. 2011)

durch Saviola - und dafür nochmal Danke - cool hier:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2011)

Ich hab mich im Internet verlaufen


----------



## Mustafa41 (21 Jan. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Hallo LEute,
> 
> als Admin würde mich mal interessieren, wie Ihr auf dieses Board aufmerksam geworden seid?
> 
> ...


Google


----------



## syd67 (23 Jan. 2011)

so genau weiss ich das nicht mehr
habe pics von deutschen schauspielerinnen gesucht,weil hier am anderen ende der 
welt nichts gezeigt wird!
muss sagen das da viele neue huebsche gesichter sind!!!
und dieses board ist einfach klasse,hut ab!


----------



## Susu (1 Feb. 2011)

Ein Freund hat mich auf das Forum aufmerksam gemacht.

Susu


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Internet verlaufen



Genau so war´s​


----------



## Hein666 (2 Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich durch Google auf der Suche nach Bildern......:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (1 Juli 2011)

Ich hab irgendwas gesucht und plötzlich stand ich hier vor der Tür.


----------



## Magni (3 Nov. 2011)

Ich bin hier ebenfalls durch Google gelandet. Habe dabei nach Bildern von Kim Heinzelmann gesucht. Und man bin ich froh, dass mich Google hierher geführt hat.


----------



## fredclever (15 Juli 2012)

ALs ich nach einer TV-Moderatorin bei Google gesucht habe, bin ich auf diese tolle Forum gestossen.


----------



## maerdance (16 Aug. 2012)

hey,
my personell way I found you 
_*passionated and honest collectors of temp.takes of beauty you never get to keep without investing work, time and the basic philosophie of sharing *_
was like finding that kind of unexpected treasures you can find while scanning the web for whatever.between all that unpopular spam we all know they glow like nuggets in muddy water.once bookmarked you keep them for long or never kick them of again. 

well, contributers withhin the celebboard.net seem to have a special kind of interrest in keeping a standard of quality. this is the nature of forums like this.
I honestly wanna thank you all. 
YOU have been BOOKMARKED


----------



## Jumio (16 Aug. 2012)

ich habe Beachvolleyball Fotos gesucht, und bin hier irgendwie hängen geblieben , nun poste ich selbst beachvolleyball Fotos, Ironie des Schicksals, oder ?


----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Der jute Sachse hat nen Hinweis hinterlassen und schon war das Board hier recht schnell gefunden.^^


----------



## eis (9 Sep. 2012)

Habe im Netz (mit Gockel) nach "Bildchen" gesucht und da gab es mal nen Treffer bei Celebboard, da habsch mich dann angemeldet, damals im Januar 2012. Ja, so war das, damals.


----------



## Leitner (25 Sep. 2012)

In einem anderen Forum (was es leider nicht mehr gibt) wurden alternativen aufgezählt und dieses Board hat mir am Besten gefallen


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Das Board bei dem ich vorher war, ist fort und nun verlagert sich der Schwerpunkt hierher


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Natürlich über Google. gibt ja auch noch ....mit ähnlichem Aufbau, gibt es hier von
Euch Verbindungen ??


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2012)

Ein gewisser Sachse meinte, ich sollte hier mal reinschauen, bin dann einfach geblieben


----------



## blizzard87 (25 Sep. 2012)

Über google


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

bei mir war ne seite bei der ich mitglied bin und die so ähnlich heißt aus der suchleiste verschwunden, da ich mir aber nciht mehr sicher war ob die addresse nun mit oder ohne bindestrich war hab ich gegoogled und da tauchte celebboard auf.


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Der Sachse hat da so Andeutungen gemacht


----------



## Tizzy (28 Sep. 2012)

Also ich war eigentlich begeisterter babes.board.ch user. Da die aber leider down sind bin ich auf dieses Board gestoßen und echt angetan


----------



## Don76 (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich hab via Google zu euch gefunden, als ich nach Rommy Arndt Bildern geguckt hab.


----------



## Sachse (28 Sep. 2012)

Tizzy schrieb:


> Also ich war eigentlich begeisterter babes.board.ch user. Da die aber leider down sind bin ich auf dieses Board gestoßen und echt angetan



freut mich zu hören, wie war'n dein Name drüben, vielleicht kenn ich dich da, weil Tizzy sagt mir nix


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

per google


----------



## blacksurgeon (29 Sep. 2012)

Ebenfalls von BabesBoard R.I.P. hier gelandet.
Vermisse aber die BB-Gallerie sehr.


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Habe was gesucht und über Google bin ich dann hier gelandet. Und angemeldet, wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Per Zufall durch google....


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

obstiquas schrieb:


> Per Zufall durch google....



So ging´s mir auch


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Babes-Board hat leider zu gemacht


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

Wie immer...google


----------



## Bartvent (4 Okt. 2012)

Wie alle über gooooogle...


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

nach einem deutschen celeb forum gegooglt


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Ich von babesboard.ch rüber geschwappt - die gibts jetzt leider nicht mehr


----------



## afkk (19 Okt. 2012)

Gnurf schrieb:


> Ich von babesboard.ch rüber geschwappt - die gibts jetzt leider nicht mehr



dito, hier gefällts mir ganz gut


----------



## Fuchs2010 (19 Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin durch Google zugestoßen.
Allerdings gefällt es mir hier nicht mehr so richtig, seit man von bestimmten Theme mit dem Hinweis:

"Sie haben die erforderlichen 20 Mindestbeiträge noch nicht erreicht, die für die folgenden Foren gelten: Presse- und Event Pics, Photoshootings, Special Event Pics und die Request Area"

ausgeschlossen bleibt.

Es ist nun mal nicht jedermans Sache, Beiträge zu verfassen.
Wobei mein Dank allen gilt, die Beiträge erstellen!!
SG
Fuchs2010


----------



## Q (19 Okt. 2012)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin durch Google zugestoßen.
> Allerdings gefällt es mir hier nicht mehr so richtig, seit man von bestimmten Theme mit dem Hinweis:
> 
> ...




nun ja wenn man bei einem Chor mitmacht, singt man auch mit. Und bei einem Messenger-Board.... tauscht man sich hier über Promis aus 

Danke schon mal für diesen Beitrag, Du wirst sehen, es ist weder schwer noch tut es weh  Das Board lebt nun einmal vom Mitmachen!


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Ich hatte damals (jetzt nach Jahren wieder zurückgekehrt) eindach nach einer Seite gesucht die auch männliche Stars bietet.


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

Google - picture celeb forum


----------



## rob01 (27 Okt. 2012)

Gnurf schrieb:


> Ich von babesboard.ch rüber geschwappt - die gibts jetzt leider nicht mehr



Same here.


----------



## Trinar (28 Okt. 2012)

Google ist schuld 

Nachdem "mein" altes Board auf einmal offline war, bin ich nu hier gelandet.


----------



## okano37 (29 Okt. 2012)

War ein Unfall! :damnpc:


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

babesboard went off and then i panicked


----------



## gazpacho (1 Nov. 2012)

auch babes board. leider gibts die ja nimmer. Mal ein hinweis an die admins. Vll. ist es moeglich auch hier so eine grosse galerie aufzubauen. Ist sicherlich irre viel arbeit aber man kann sich ja zeit nehmen


----------



## Christianchl (1 Nov. 2012)

Auch ich bin durch die Schließung von BabesBoard hier gelandet, schön zu sehen, dass die Community von dort teilweise hier weiterlebt


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2012)

gazpacho schrieb:


> auch babes board. leider gibts die ja nimmer. Mal ein hinweis an die admins. Vll. ist es moeglich auch hier so eine grosse galerie aufzubauen. Ist sicherlich irre viel arbeit aber man kann sich ja zeit nehmen



Die Galerie von bb war ein Unikum, die war extra konstruiert auf die Software. Sorry, aber sowas wird es wohl nirgends mehr geben.

Mal ein herzliches Willkommen an alle bb'ler, die hier sich vorgestellt haben, muss leider sagen, die ganzen Namen sagen mir nix


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2012)

Vllt mal nen Sammelthread für die alte Community aufmachen?


----------



## Lunatik (2 Nov. 2012)

Einfach von Google aus!


----------



## Peter82 (4 Nov. 2012)

auch durch google!


----------



## Harry4 (4 Nov. 2012)

Ich bin auch über Google dazugekommen


----------



## crismark88 (8 Nov. 2012)

Bin auch durch google hier gelandet ;-)


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

Bin auch ein Nachzügler von Babes-Board


----------



## TribalYoshi (11 Nov. 2012)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner auch anschließen.

Ich dachte ne Zeitlang ich halte es ohne solch Board aus, aber dem ist wohl nicht so =)


Ja die Galerie im BB war schön, aber ich denke die Benutzer würden dann weniger Posten wenn es hier etwas vergleichbares gäbe.
Aber der Hauptgrund warum wir hierher kommen sind doch nunmal die Bilder um ehrlich zu sein.

MFG Yoshi


----------



## SnuppyNusser (26 Nov. 2012)

A friend of mine recommended this forum.


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Google - war auf der Suche nach ein paar Bildchen von Paline Rojinski und kämpfe nun hart um meine 20 Beiträge

Sehr, sehr hart...


----------



## Gott Rod (20 Dez. 2012)

dito I'm also here because of the closing of the BB


----------



## racki (25 Dez. 2012)

Durch Zufall als ich nach verschiedenen Bildern suchte


----------



## evildeath (25 Jan. 2013)

Nach ner schönen Frau gegoogelt...und schwupps war ich hier


----------



## trucker6569 (17 Feb. 2013)

Über Google. Habe nach Bildern von Kim Fisher gesucht.


----------



## ditsch (22 Feb. 2013)

Bin durch das googeln auf euch gestoßen :thumbup:


----------



## Würfelmeister (4 März 2013)

Zufall. Hab nach ein paar Bildern gesucht.


----------



## lollollol888 (6 März 2013)

meister google ;-)


----------



## muetze (15 März 2013)

der google wars


----------



## l33r (4 Apr. 2013)

Nachfolger von BB


----------



## Sidewinder (5 Apr. 2013)

Tip vom Sachse als das BB geschlossen wurde


----------



## hoshi21 (5 Apr. 2013)

auch bei mir schliessung des bb forums


----------



## RedDevilSaar (16 Apr. 2013)

google wie so oft


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

google D


----------



## quantenphysik80 (18 Apr. 2013)

muss ich mich wohl den meisten anschließen.. good old google


----------



## Marcelino (15 Mai 2013)

Jop, auch hier durch Google.


----------



## hager (15 Mai 2013)

Beim stöbern im Internet


----------



## Derausdemdorf (26 Mai 2013)

Auch über google.


----------



## Freefish (31 Mai 2013)

babesboard.ch


----------



## Kevin3 (31 Mai 2013)

durch google, eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## RoadDog (6 Juni 2013)

Ich bin mehr oder weniger per Zufall drüber gestolpert eine Zeitlang hatte ich auch nur den Link gespeichert ohne Registrierung.


----------



## Bauerdot (7 Juni 2013)

durch google


----------



## vdsbulli (9 Juni 2013)

Jep Goggle ^^

Suchwort war damals Verona Pooth


PS. Ich breue es heut immer noch nicht das ich hirraufgestoßen bin


----------



## idefix337 (4 Juli 2013)

hab nach der Schließung von babes-board.ch lange Zeit auf dem trockenen gesessen und mich jetzt wieder dran erinnert, dass viele jetzt hier hin gewechselt sind. :thumbup:


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

I saw this on another forum I use!


----------



## kingxing (17 Juli 2013)

zuerst über google, dann wart ihr jahrelang in meinen favoriten und nun bin ich da!


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

durch rum Googeln


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

google, auf der Suche nach einer Reihe von Fotos von einer Schauspielerin


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Wie vermutlich die meisten über Google


----------



## chaparoni (31 Okt. 2013)

Hab mir eine alternative gesucht, nachdem Babes-Board offline gegangen ist.


----------



## Reuters (31 Okt. 2013)

....durch eine Umfrage auf dem Mars :thumbup:


----------



## Irrgärtner (1 Nov. 2013)

Hi, ich bin ebenfalls noch ein Babes-Board-Altmitglied.


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht mehr 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich bei der Suche nach einem Video über Google hierhergestossen.


----------



## xXRiverXx (27 Jan. 2014)

Celeb auf Google eingegeben ^^


----------



## witzbold1986 (29 Jan. 2014)

Ich war früher unter anderem Namen bei Babes-Board aktiv und habe jetzt nach einigen Jahren mein Interesse für nationale Celebs wieder entdeckt.
Gefunden habe ich das Forum aber letztendlich über Google


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

****************


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Google-Ergebnisse nach Suche einiger Promis


----------



## Justus (8 März 2014)

Ich hatte mal nach einer Schauspielerin gegoogelt. (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein)


----------



## mcross93 (29 März 2014)

Über google. Ich habe nach "german celebs" gesucht und habe dann diese seite hier entdeckt


----------



## chaostours (29 März 2014)

Bin über Google hergespült worden. 
Suchwort war Maren Gilzer


----------



## Quackianer (1 Apr. 2014)

Ich habe mich, nachdem ich mit meinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten Erde gelandet bin und zum ersten Mal einen weiblichen Erdling sah, sofort auf die Suche nach Bildern von weiblichen Erdlingen gemacht. Dann stieß ich auf Josefine Preuß, mein absoluter Schwarm! Fast so sehr wie Emma Watson. Und die Suchmaschine führte mich auf die Seite, wo ich nun meinen Frieden gefunden habe...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Apr. 2014)

Quackianer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich, nachdem ich mit meinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten Erde gelandet bin und zum ersten Mal einen weiblichen Erdling sah, sofort auf die Suche nach Bildern von weiblichen Erdlingen gemacht. Dann stieß ich auf Josefine Preuß, mein absoluter Schwarm! Fast so sehr wie Emma Watson. Und die Suchmaschine führte mich auf die Seite, wo ich nun meinen Frieden gefunden habe...



Hurraaaaaa ein irrer mehr, ich bin nicht mehr allein  willkommen auf dem besten Board der welt :thumbup:


----------



## thialfi (17 Apr. 2014)

Ich habe die Seite auch über Google gefunden. Ich glaube ich habe nach einem Video von Jennifer Knäble gesucht und bin dann auf die Seite gestoßen.


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Durch paar nette Kollegen


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Wie die meisten hat die Datenkrake mich zum board geführt ... auf der suche nach ... ich weiß es nicht mehr


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

durch google^^


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

War früher bei babes-board. Gibts aber schon relativ lange nicht mehr und hab irgendwie über Google nach einer Alternative gesucht.


----------



## 2good4me (1 Juli 2014)

über Google
Suchwort: Celeb Board
Erster Treffer


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

Bin schon echt "lange" hier, aber hab nie wirklich was gepostet immer nur geschaut ^^...
Hab nach Photos einer Moderatorin gesucht und bin igrendwie über 3mio Umwege hier rein gekommen und komm immer mal online. Ist schon ein tolles Board, auch wenn ich mit den meisten anderen Promis nix anfangen kann xD


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

ich auch über google.


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

Google hab nach Esther Sedlaczek gesucht


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Google-Suche, was sonst? ^^


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

Habe Bilder von Jessica Alba gesucht


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2014)

Die Tür stand auf, ich hörte Musik, da dachte ich spontan, da mach ich einfach mal mit. 

Ne ich glaub der Funky oder der Sachse und die drohende Schließung des BB sind Schuld


----------



## opertao (10 Jan. 2015)

Durch Google, die einzige Weltmacht.


----------



## BlaatXL890 (10 Jan. 2015)

Uber Google, weil ich suchte nach bilder von Deutsche Celebs


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

über google^^


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

gefunden habe ich das Forum über Google, oder Yahoo so genau weiß ich das gar nicht mehr


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, weil's schon so lange her ist. Wahrscheinlich über Google. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich mich hier registriert habe.


----------



## userforusing (17 Feb. 2015)

skins.be


----------



## superior (20 Feb. 2015)

Klassisch über Google


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Read about the forum in a search.


----------



## celeb123456 (23 Apr. 2015)

Über Google, wie einige hier.


----------



## Dynamite (12 Mai 2015)

über den Klassiker Google


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Google, wie so oft


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

über einen kumpel


----------



## ChrisPolo (17 Juli 2015)

Goldbaer schrieb:


> War früher bei babes-board. Gibts aber schon relativ lange nicht mehr und hab irgendwie über Google nach einer Alternative gesucht.



genau wie bei mir


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Gooooooogle


----------



## Charly68 (4 Nov. 2015)

Via meines Bruders


----------



## quickford (20 Nov. 2015)

Through google searching


----------



## lexy (14 Dez. 2015)

Über Google


----------



## spider196 (24 Feb. 2016)

über google


----------



## fab.ulous (16 Juni 2016)

Natürlich über Google


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Google - und zwar ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Jools (15 Juli 2017)

Google war mein Freund


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Über Google ;-)


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

google und 20 beiträge


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Thanks to Google


----------



## axdx (16 Okt. 2018)

Google beste Suchmaschine


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Okt. 2018)

ich bin morgens aufgewacht und zack war ich hier


----------



## semprebri18 (10 Nov. 2018)

klassisch über Google


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Ich komme von Babes Board


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Über Google.


----------



## Pagal_Srinath (15 Dez. 2020)

Through search engine.


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

auch über Google


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

google. classic


----------



## curious01 (15 Juli 2021)

ganz langweilig, durch google. ;D


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

So wie die meisten hier - über Google.


----------



## Nylonalex786 (23 Okt. 2021)

Über Google.


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

Im Prinzip auch über Google


----------



## c0rN (9 Mai 2022)

Der Google Algorithmus ist einfach zu gut ...


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Mai 2022)

eines Morgens bin ich wachgeworden und zack war ich hier


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (26 Mai 2022)

ultrabrutale schrieb:


> Ich komme von Babes Board



war glaube ich auch bei mir so


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Durch den baldigen CPC-Crash und die Bekanntschaft mit Rolli und Uwe (Brian) und ein paar anderen die hier schon länger aktiv sind


----------



## tzdon (9 Juni 2022)

genau wie TNT. Die nächsten 8000 Mitglieder kommen wahrscheinlich alle von CPC rofl3


----------



## Glamour Girl (9 Juni 2022)

Ich komme auch aus der in Abwicklung befindlichen CPC. 

Tippgeber hierher umzuziehen war Big X.

Und meine Bedingung war, dass ich mich nur in einem Forum niederlassen würde, in dem es allmonatlich eine Diskussion über die jeweilige Playboy-Ausgabe gibt! happy010


----------



## Nik1979 (9 Juni 2022)

Das Gleiche bei mir. Auch von CPC zu euch rübergeschwommen.


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Gerade angemeldet. Ebenfalls Ex-CPCler.


----------



## kolding11 (13 Juni 2022)

Wie so manche Neulinge hier komme ich, weil dieses Forum in der CPC empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Absatzfreak (13 Juni 2022)

Auch ich vom cpc...


----------



## ginko (14 Juni 2022)

früher durch google und jetzt durch cpc.


----------



## Raziel76 (18 Juni 2022)

Ebenso CPC-Abgänger


----------



## bahaa (19 Juni 2022)

Hier ebenfalls jemand, der einen Ersatz für das CPC sucht und vielleicht gefunden hat! ;-)


----------



## Mario_1980 (19 Juni 2022)

Durch die Einladung von SissyMFan


----------



## gowilligo (20 Juni 2022)

Ich bin ebenfalls Ex-CPCler.


----------



## Barney Gumble (22 Juni 2022)

Krass. Habe mich schon vor fast exakt 10 Jahren hier angemeldet, aber dieses Board dank CPC bisher nie gebraucht 

Das dürfte sich jetzt wohl ändern


----------



## fecdown2 (30 Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich mal dazu entschieden mit dem selben Namen hier aktiv zu werden.
Hallo alle miteinander! 🥳


----------



## Kewababsta (30 Juni 2022)

Angemeldet beim wochenlangen CPC-Ausfall vor ein paar Jahren um Infos zu bekommen weil einige bekannte Leute hier waren.


----------



## khashoggi (30 Juni 2022)

ebenfalls zukünftiger Ex-CPCler


----------



## raised fist (4 Juli 2022)

ach ja... bin auch von der cpc gekommen


----------



## chemikant32 (6 Juli 2022)

Ich hab mich auch hier angemeldet weil die CPC dicht macht


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Wie so viele: EX CPC


----------

